# Gallon/liters



## BluBje (Oct 23, 2010)

I think this is the best aquarium forum on line and I learn a lot from all of you I have only one problem, because I live in Europe (netherlands) I donut know how many liters there are in a gallon.....does anyone know??*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rough measurement....4 liters to 1 U.S. gallon. 

It actually is 1.056688204 gallons.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

here's a converter page:

Gallons to liters conversion

1 us gallon= 3.78541178 Liter 

so each liter is about 1/4 gallon. 200l tank about 50 us gallons.

just like above 

my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ima just nod my head in agreement with the above as I have no clue.I always thought it strange that in school they never really taught us the liters like they did the gallons and all.just makes it too hard on us all.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

This may help as well, check out the link:
Aquarium Volume Calculator (W.C.S. Ltd.)


----------



## BluBje (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks for the fast answers....I am left with the feeling that my tank is just a little one *blue sorry( I have a little apartment:fish bowl-3: so my tank looks big fast) ...:fishRed:its just a 55 gallon one.....picks will follow ...


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

You have 2 main gallons being used, U.S.A gallons and Imperial Gallons, there is others also, Imperial is the 1's used in the UK and a lot of the world, you will need to find out what your country uses, being in Europe it will prob be Imperial Gallons, but no matter where you are litres is the same the folks in the US spell it wrong (and they can't spell colour either lol)


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

This site is one of my best friends :
Quick Calculator for Aquariums

I live in Portugal so all in liters and cm here too but on the internet almost every one works in US gallons and inches so I find it easier just to use that on the forums too.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I forgot to add that if you look at most fish stuff like Salt, Medicine etc etc they will more than likely say US gallons, so my Salt H2Ocean makes 50 gallons but that's US gallons.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Wolfram|Alpha: Computational Knowledge Engine

This will convert anything and everything, and you can ask it things in sentence form. For example:

"3.5 litres converted to gallons"

Similarly:

"Capital of Portugal"


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

BluBje said:


> thanks for the fast answers....I am left with the feeling that my tank is just a little one *blue sorry( I have a little apartment:fish bowl-3: so my tank looks big fast) ...:fishRed:its just a 55 gallon one.....picks will follow ...


a 55g in an apartment is a big tank. *old dude

my .02


----------



## BluBje (Oct 23, 2010)

snail said:


> This site is one of my best friends :
> Quick Calculator for Aquariums


thanks! this is very helpfull :good-news:


----------

